# Ein Api erstellen?



## Ultr1 (3. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe nun ein Ecipse-Projekt mit ca 70 Klassen fertiggestellt. Wie kann man eine API machen, die genauso wie di JAVA-API aussieht?


----------



## SamHotte (3. Mrz 2006)

Du meinst die HTML-Dokumentation? Mit dem Dienstprogramm _javadoc_.


----------



## Ultr1 (3. Mrz 2006)

Gibts da irgendwo ein Tutorial wie die funzt?


----------



## SamHotte (3. Mrz 2006)

Guckst du hier


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Mrz 2006)

...oder hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/


----------

